# Tripleail fishing in port st joe



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

We are heading to port st joe in july and i was wondering if anyone had any tips on how and where to begin.I have caught a few in the gulf around here but have never actually targeted them.Any info would be greatly appreciated,thanks


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Also heading there in July and taking the kayaks. Unfortunately I can't help, but if you know of some good inshore spots for reds that would be awesome.


----------



## Mad Mike (Apr 26, 2012)

Look for grass or debri floating. Look for fish on any structure that is in your bays. Throw 5/0 khale hooks 1/4 oz lead with fresh shrimp. If the fish are aggressive you can throw DOA shrimp .


----------



## Mad Mike (Apr 26, 2012)

You can run the beachs if there alot of pogie in the surf, trips will be around . We are catching here in Louisiana , seeing them floating around the bait. We got bit around 25 times, only boated 13. Good luck...


----------



## NICHOLAS (Oct 18, 2007)

What dates are you going and where are you staying. Haven't booked anything yet but I will be there sometime in July


----------



## Extra Point (Jun 1, 2009)

We go over quite a bit during the summer. You really need to fish out of Indian pass. You can run the buoys and poles in the bay but we like to sight fish them just free swimming. They are mostly in the bay but will be in the gulf as well. If you have tower it's a bonus. we use a pogie strip or fresh dead or alive shrimp. Hope this helps.


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

Nick we are goin 12-15 and stayin in a hotel right there in town


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been fishing that bay for many years and have never seen one...
They say to find them lurking around the buoys inn the ship channel. I look every time I go... Nothing...


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

I'll be there from the 12-19 of July. Mackdaddy06, keep in touch via the forum and maybe we can help each other out. Good luck!!


----------



## Mad Mike (Apr 26, 2012)

Time of day, I always see them with a good high sun at my back. And if you don't see 'em your got to take the time to slowly fish any and all structure that you have. I've find that some structure will consistanly hold fish more than others. These fish are always on the move. And will only be on the bouys/structure when tide/current allow, we find them moving on the beach all the time, so be looking when running. It's easy to mistake them for trash. It's been hard lately to go look for them oveer here, weather has kept me from getting offshore to my honey holes. Good luck and keep looking your going to find them.....


----------

